# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  NASA'dan bir ilk

## bozok

*NASA'dan bir ilk* 

**

*07.09.2010 - 00:59*

*Amerikan Havacılık ve Uzay Dairesi (NASA) Güneş Sistemi ile ilgili en önemli sorulara yanıt bulabilmek amacıyla doğrudan Güneş'in atmosferine araştırma amaçlı uzay aracı gönderecek*

Küçük bir otomobil büyüklüğündeki uzay aracı Güneş'in atmosferine yüzeyinden altı milyon kilometre yüksekliğe kadar girecek ve daha önce hiçbir uzay aracının ziyaret etmediği bir bölgeyi keşfedecek. 


NASA ve dünya tarihinde bir ilk niteliği taşıyan projenin adı Solar Probe Plus ve 2018'de başayacak. NASA, projeyle Güneş'in en büyük sırlarını çözmeyi amaçlıyor. 


NASA merkezinden Lika Guhathakurta, "Bu proje insanlığe hiçbir uzay aracının daha önce gitmediği bir yere gitme becerisini sunuyor" ve mecazi anlamda ekliyor: "İlk kez, Güneş'e 'dokunabileceğiz, onu tadabileceğiz ve kokusunu duyabileceğiz."

Uzay aracı Güneş'e yaklaşırken devrim niteliğindeki karbon alaşımı ısı kalkanı 1400 dereceyi geçen sıcaklıklara ve şiddetli radyasyon patlamalarına dayanmak zorunda kalacak. 

Uzay aracı Güneş'e şimdiye kadarki en yakın uzaklıktan bakacak ve müstakbel uzay keşifleri için bilim insanlarının radyasyon ortamı tahminlerini daha iyi anlayabilmesini sağlayacak.

NASA'dan Dick Fisher, "Proje için seçilen deneyler Güneş fiziğine ilişkin iki temel soruyu anlamak üzere tasarland: Neden Güneş'in dış atmosferi Güneş'in görülebilir yüzeyinden çok daha fazla sıcak ve Dünya'yı ve Güneş Sistemi'ni etkileyen akımlara yol açan ne?" diyor.

Fisher, "Yıllardır bu sorulara cevap arıyoruz ve bu proje sonunda bize bu cevapları sağlamalı" diye konuşuyor.

NASA 2009'da araştırmacıları bilimsel önerilerini almak üzere davet etmişti. 13'ü bir NASA kurulu tarafından ve dışarıdan bilimciler tarafından incelendi ve beşi seçildi. ün analiz, tasarım, geliştirme ve deneyler için 180 milyon dolar ayrıldı. 


*(DIş HABERLER / GAZETEPORT)*

----------

